# Guess My New Tort Species



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a hint:






Don't give it away if you already know it OR if you are a super-genius (Danny).


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 21, 2010)

eastern box


----------



## Kristina (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it a Radiated???


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 21, 2010)

No no, I do not like guessing games. 

DANNY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 21, 2010)

ROFL!!!!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 21, 2010)

almost looks like a leopard tortoise nose......


----------



## GotTurtles (Sep 21, 2010)

Leopard tortoise is my guess


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Sep 21, 2010)

It is a tortoise right? Not a turtle???


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 21, 2010)

Spider Tort?


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 21, 2010)

Darn  Banned again 

Danny


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 21, 2010)

LEOPARD TORTOISE FOR SURE! P.pardalis???? the spots give it away. I want one.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 21, 2010)

Danny you are not banned! I invited you to respond!!

My guess is Leopard...just because I want Tom to have Leopards haha


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay, I've had my fun. Here's a dead give away hint:





Full size photos to follow.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Sep 21, 2010)

Leopard????


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 21, 2010)

good job tortuga. I concur


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Sep 21, 2010)

100% het sunsethypos??P.pardalis? Just a guess so don't laugh a me people!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 21, 2010)

G. p. pardalis...


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 21, 2010)

YAAAAY! Let's see more pics!!!!

whoa, too much enthusiasm...gotta lay off the vino


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep, here ya go. Got them from a friend of mine. I got a few, but most of them are spoken for. Trying to get some more, so there will be enough to go around. They are 100% true Gpp. No doubt whatsoever as I know the parents, where they came from and who imported them. They look very different than the babcocks too: Oblong shape, yellow color, spotted skin, two dots per scute. They behave different: Very outgoing, active and unafraid. They are like sulcata babies, behavior wise. They tolerate the cold and damp with no problems (But I'm not going to test that for quite a while!). The adults were out roaming my friends backyard on a 55 degree, foggy, cloudy, overcast morning at 8:30am. His other torts were not. They get quite a bit bigger than the babcocks too. I've had them a few days and they are already showing that marbling that Leopards get when they grow. They've taken very well to the "aquatic" life-style and they are thriving. They get Mazuri twice a week or so, calcium twice a week, vitamins once a week, sunshine daily and lots of variety in their diet. They eat anything and everything.

If you couldn't tell from the above, I love these things. Even more than I knew that I would. I intend to raise an unrelated group and have a little herd running around. In 10 years, if all goes well, I'll have more baby pics to show you. You'll be seeing lots of pics of these in a new thread I'm going to start.

The first two pics are the full versions of the "hint" pics followed by an assortment of other pics.


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 21, 2010)

Breathtaking Tom! What beautiful spotting, congratulations


----------



## Candy (Sep 21, 2010)

I saw this thread earlier tonight but did not want to show Danny up so I didn't tell you all that it was a Leopard.   Beautiful Tom congratulations.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 21, 2010)

Bloody hell Tom! They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## John1982 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 22, 2010)

What gorgeous colours, they almost don't look like leopards. Do you have photos of the parents? I don't want to wait 10 years, I want to see what they will look like as adults now! Are you keeping them in the same 'swampy' environment as the sulcata babies? It will be very interesting to see how they do with liberal humidity and moisture.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 22, 2010)

You should have guessed Candy as I was banned and couldn't be shown up  

I did though know what it was 

They look great Tom 

Danny


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2010)

They are beautiful Tom, congrats!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 22, 2010)

They are stunning!! I can't wait to watch these little ones grow up smoothly as well


----------



## fhintz (Sep 22, 2010)

This is pretty much an aside, but I found it kind of funny how you said you know the parents. Like you're getting together for coffee with the two tortoise parents.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 22, 2010)

You never know what we crazy tortoise people will do.....having a cup of coffee with a tort is not the strangest thing I have heard of here! ROFL!


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> You should have guessed Candy as I was banned and couldn't be shown up
> 
> I did though know what it was
> 
> ...



We all know that you knew what it was. I didn't want you banned, just to refrain for a while.


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2010)

fhintz said:


> This is pretty much an aside, but I found it kind of funny how you said you know the parents. Like you're getting together for coffee with the two tortoise parents.



Coffee? I don't care much for coffee. We had tea. Well, I had tea, they mostly grazed.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 23, 2010)

By far the prettiest Leopard Torts I've ever seen, Tom!

I, too, would like to see a pic of the parents.


----------



## CGKeith (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree, they are awesome!

And yes, we all want to see the parents. Please.


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> They are stunning!! I can't wait to watch these little ones grow up smoothly as well



Smooth sulcatas are pretty rare, but I've seen a few. Smooth leopards are almost non-existent. The only totally smooth ones I've ever seen were wild ones, in the wild. If I pull this one off, I will be amazed. It will be fun to watch as I'm selling several of them to people that I keep in touch with, so I'll get to see how they all grow up. I'll be able to compare my super wet ones to other people who will probably keep them in a more "normal" fashion. They are all the same age and had the same conditions for the first few weeks, so it will be fascinating and educational to watch everyones results develop before our eyes.


----------



## terryo (Sep 23, 2010)

Wonderful! You make everything so exciting Tom. I'm absolutely certain you will do VERY well with these little guys.


----------

